# Seo



## rcannonp (Aug 21, 2008)

The Lounge was looking a bit lonely, so I figured that I'd post this for those out there with websites.

A Photo Editor - SEO Is Not Just For Wedding Photographers Anymore


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting Cannon ....


----------



## allicia (Nov 24, 2008)

Is there any way to search the yahoo slideshows by keywords? For instance, there was a recent yahoo photo slideshow of the nighttime liftoff of Discovery that had some great pictures. Also, there is currently a slideshow regarding "el carnaval del paris". It would be great if you could access such slideshows by entering search keywords into a field while at the slideshows page.
Thanks in advance for any info on this. Or maybe it could be a possible enhancement, if it does not yet exist.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Nov 25, 2008)

Allicia, welcome.  There's a certain amount of debate on that search topic. While I'm not an expert, I believe that many search engines try to avoid web-page metadata, because of the possiblilty of 'spoofing', trying to generate hit counts based on inaccurate tagging, called 'keyword spam'. In addition, many of the search engines seem to avoid embedded image metadata, apparently for similar reasons. I believe that Google has recently started looking at some embedded file metadata, but I don't know any more than that.  Those methods and techniques tend to be highly protected trade secrets.


----------

